# Purple Hedge Duck Call



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's a hedge duck call I finished this morning. Finally figured out why I was locking up, got a good sound, and tried a CA finish. Nowhere near the level that Andrew produces, but this is only my 3rd one.

Sending this one to a buddy in NC that is an avid duck hunter for him to pick apart and see if he recommends any tweaks to the tone board.

As always, C&C is appreciated. And... excuse the backdrop. It just felt appropriate given today is Easter and all.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 20, 2014)

Great looking call . The grass kind of hides it tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 20, 2014)

Doesn't have the same Easter feel... But perhaps more visible


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 20, 2014)

I appreciate the Easter theme but the last picture really shows the beauty of the call. I like the burn rings. Hope he sends you good results from his hunt.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking good, Jonathan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

